# My attempt to please everyone with this post...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my attempt to please everyone with this post. You will see it has all the elements of being a great post fish, wildlife, food, and scenic photos. For those of you that want to hear the details of the trip it will be at the end, for those of you who don't care here are the photos:

Scenery:




























Wildlife:



















Food:










Fish:














































Text and description:

We were planning on heading east to avoid the windstorms in hopes to salvage a days worth of fishing. There were tons of new waters out that way that were calling my name. We left about 3:30 and headed out east to the land of no signs and red dirt. We trolled a lake in the morning and fishing was slow but we did pick up a couple and a nice buck rainbow on a lucky craft. We then had a crazy thought since we were less than an hour away from the green river why not? We drove down to the green to find a crowded river with someone in almost every hole for the first all the way up to the bathrooms. We did manage to get into a few runs and tag a couple. Steve caught some bows and I picked up a brown that had a bugger sticking out of it's lip RNF I have your bugger if you want it back. He was sure glad to have that out I bet! We then headed to the lodge and consumed a gorge burger with cheese and bacon YUMMY! Since it was late we stayed over in Manilla and got blown of George the next day to arrive home to hurricane force winds in Riverton. It was an unexpected overnighter and some fish but not fast fishing, thanks for coming Stevo!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Ahhhh, a very pleasing post. :mrgreen: 

Great pics, congrats on the fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You gotta love spring fishing in Utah.
Wind is just a part of the season but I sure hate to fish in it.
Thanks for the report.
It looks like you had a fun trip even with the w***!
Thanks for sharing,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice Orvis. That bow is a nice one..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a nice chunk of fish, man. Good job.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Heck...those fish just aren't big enough....I'm not happy 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin fish man! SOunds like quite the trip, that danged wind can really put a damper on a fishing trip tho!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I for one am pleased, thanks for sharing the pictures and report, I have a good friend and long time fishing buddy . He works for the Duchene County Sheriffs Office . He was doing security on the dam this weekend. Told me the Green River was getting pounded. 
But very little going on the lake.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> RNF I have your bugger if you want it back.


??

Looks like you had a good trip. Spring is coming! All though it doesn't feel like it outside right now.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pleased too Orvis, and amazed at how often you are able to get out. It would have really made my day if you would've had a pic of kissin a fish. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the picture of the food orvis1!!

I haven't seen you post a pic of food for awhile, I thought maybe you were on a diet or starving to death or something !! _O\

btw....you saved me a 100 mile round-trip, thanks !!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That was a awesome post I am sure several people will be smoking ciggaretes after that one thanks for sharing the pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great post, awesome pictures; expected nothing less Orvis  Thanks for sharing the adventure.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Good report I guess. Couple things on my mind, first- who is George and what was he blowing? Second- where's the beefcake shots?????????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

At first I had no Idea what poopie was talking about. So I decide to do a little investigation of my own, that's when I fount this.

Your report said, "you got blown of George". So what does that mean??? :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> At first I had no Idea what poopie was talking about. So I decide to do a little investigation of my own, that's when I fount this.
> 
> Your report said, "you got blown of George". So what does that mean??? :lol:


What happens in Wyoming ..... Errrrrr never mind :lol:. I wondered the whole time we were there how that Flamin George guy got that kick ass of a lake named after him.

It was a awesome trip, thanks for inviting me along man. The only crappy thing about going is I was worthless today at work wishing I was still up there on the river


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am not pleased at all. It has no ice, no scantily dressed women. It does show some good good fishing though so good on ya. 
Makes me want to get out and do some fishing.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha...well its about time Orvis, glad to see you made it out. nice Bow! 8)

...thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Great post Orv man! It's nice to see some open water in the pictures!


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to see you back in the groove of things with your post.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

your a good photographer.


----------

